# 480 Subpanel and Motor Starter Panel I did



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

I kinda tickles me to see wire nuts in the starter panel. "Yep! Looks like an electrician was here!" The panel builders are probably all cringing. 

Nice work.


----------



## electro916 (Jan 16, 2009)

I built that panel on site. Installed DIN rail and mounted everything.


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

Nice looking work.

That's a lot of CCC's in that pipe coming out of the top of the panel though, isn't it? I count at least 27.


----------



## chenley (Feb 20, 2007)

Nice looking work, I like the tape job on the feeders to the panel. Now you just gotta clean up the leftovers from the bottom of the starter panel. :thumbsup:


----------



## Bkessler (Feb 14, 2007)

real nice work, I guy I worked with called taping the wires like that "candy striping", I thought that was a funny term for it.


----------



## electro916 (Jan 16, 2009)

Speedy Petey said:


> Nice looking work.
> 
> That's a lot of CCC's in that pipe coming out of the top of the panel though, isn't it? I count at least 27.


Yes it is, But that pipe is existing 3 1/2" RMC

And as for the pipe out of the top of the starter panel, thats 1 1/4" EMT and has a max of 28 #10 THHN conductors, so I made it by one on that one. The loads for that starter panel(not in when pics were taken) then run out of the other pipe out of the top of the panel.


----------



## JohnJ0906 (Jan 22, 2007)

electro916 said:


> Yes it is, But that pipe is existing 3 1/2" RMC
> 
> And as for the pipe out of the top of the starter panel, thats 1 1/4" EMT and has a max of 28 #10 THHN conductors, so I made it by one on that one. The loads for that starter panel(not in when pics were taken) then run out of the other pipe out of the top of the panel.


I don't think he was referring to conduit fill, but to derating.

310.15(B)(2)(a)

Those #10s have an ampacity of 18 amps.
#10 cu @ 90° = 40 amps.
40 amps x 45% = 18 amps.
Depending on the motors, you still might be OK though.

I will say that is a good looking job. :thumbsup:


----------



## electro916 (Jan 16, 2009)

JohnJ0906 said:


> I don't think he was referring to conduit fill, but to derating.
> 
> 310.15(B)(2)(a)
> 
> ...


The motors have a FLA rating of 6.4amps.
That pipe is technically a Nipple, It is only about 18" long, From there the conductors are in 3/4" EMT and run 2 circuits per pipe. 

We did all the calculations for the conductor size and conduit fill before I started the job.

Thats when we decided to use #10 due to derating for more than 3 ccc per pipe.


----------



## JohnJ0906 (Jan 22, 2007)

electro916 said:


> The motors have a FLA rating of 6.4amps.
> That pipe is technically a Nipple, It is only about 18" long, From there the conductors are in 3/4" EMT and run 2 circuits per pipe.
> 
> We did all the calculations for the conductor size and conduit fill before I started the job.
> ...


Sounds good :thumbsup:


----------



## dawgs (Dec 1, 2007)

Looks good. I prefer to install wire duct in my control panels for a cleaner look. Once you get the load wires installed, and maintenance is in there cutting the tyraps it may turn messy.


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

MDShunk said:


> I kinda tickles me to see wire nuts in the starter panel. "Yep! Looks like an electrician was here!" The panel builders are probably all cringing.
> 
> Nice work.


 
Yeah but a terminal strip would have eliminated the wire nuts and looked so much better.


----------

